# [emerge]: reprendre apres un emerge failed [Résolu]

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

j'ai fait un "emerge -e system" suite à la MAJ de GCC.

Mais l'emerge a foiré sur un paquet.

Si je refais un "emerge -e system" je me retape 118 paquets à compiler.  :Mad: 

Comment savoir quels paquets ont été recompilé avec le nouveau GCC et quelle commande me permettrai de reprendre la où j'en étais ?

Merci à vous.Last edited by anti-conformiste on Wed Mar 05, 2008 4:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> --resume
> 
>               Resumes  the  most  recent  merge  list  that  has been aborted due to an error.  Please note that this operation will only return an error on failure.  If there is nothing for
> 
>               portage to do, then portage will exit with a message and a success condition. A resume list will persist until it has been completed in entirety or until another aborted  merge
> ...

 

T'as aussi l'option --skip-first pour sauter le premier paquet (dans le cas où il pose toujours problème).

----------

## Desintegr

Tout d'abord, merci de bien vouloir mettre un titre conforme aux conventions du forum !

Ensuite, l'option -e force emerge à considérer l'arbre de Portage comme vide. C'est donc normal qu'il affiche la liste complète des paquets à re-émerger.

Regarde plutôt du côté de l'option --resume.

Grilled  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

emerge --ask --resume --skipfirst

Par contre parfois ils ne relance pas le "bon" emerge (d'où le --ask pour vérifier)

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord, merci de bien vouloir mettre un titre conforme aux conventions du forum !
> 
> Ensuite, l'option -e force emerge à considérer l'arbre de Portage comme vide. C'est donc normal qu'il affiche la liste complète des paquets à re-émerger.
> 
> Regarde plutôt du côté de l'option --resume.
> ...

 

Que signifie ce grilled ?

Désolé pour le titre. Merci pour la réponse.

----------

## Desintegr

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Que signifie ce grilled ?

 

Que quelqu'un a répondu avant moi.

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> emerge --ask --resume --skipfirst
> 
> Par contre parfois ils ne relance pas le "bon" emerge (d'où le --ask pour vérifier)

 

Ca marche pas. Le probleme, c'est que j'ai relancé emerge entre 2 et du coup il prend le dernier et comme j'avais fais un emerge -e system il recommence tout.

Pfffffff Ca c'est lourd !  :Sad: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *man emerge wrote:*   --resume
> 
>               Resumes  the  most  recent  merge  list  that  has been aborted due to an error.  Please note that this operation will only return an error on failure.  If there is nothing for
> 
>               portage to do, then portage will exit with a message and a success condition. A resume list will persist until it has been completed in entirety or until another aborted  merge
> ...

 

Merci, mais j'aurais pas du refaire un emerge -e system suivi de Ctrl+c (quand j'ai vu les 118 paquets j'ai eu les boules) apres : ça ne reprend pas l'avant dernier, mais que le dernier et comme j'ai fait Ctrl+c, je crois qu'il considere que sur les 118, pas 1 n'est passé !?!

Mais je suis tout de meme troublé par le :

```
The resume history is capable of storing two merge lists. After one resume list completes, it is possible to invoke --resume once again in order to resume an older list.
```

il faut d'abord effectuer le précédent resume avec succes avant de pouvoir passer au plus ancien ? (si c'est le cas, ça n'a pas trop d'interet pour le probleme que je rencontre.

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   Que signifie ce grilled ? 
> 
> Que quelqu'un a répondu avant moi.

 

Boah, vous le saviez tous les 2 le principal c'est l'essentiel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

En fait j'ai un peu de mal avec gentoo sur mon PC 32 bits. Sur la machine 64 bits 4400+, ça turbine un max au niveau de la compile grace aux calculs en virgule flottante. Mais quand je reviens sur mon "pauvre AMD 3200+ 32 bits" et que j'ai oublié de faire une MAJ depuis 15 jours, c'est le drame et ma patience s'amenuise avec l'age ....  :Very Happy: 

Dans ces longs moments, j'hésite presque à remettre une Debian. 'Faut pas qu'je craque !!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> En fait j'ai un peu de mal avec gentoo sur mon PC 32 bits. Sur la machine 64 bit 4400+, ça turbine un max au niveau de la compile grace aux calculs en virgule flottante

 

À mon avis, ce n'est pas la « quantité » de bits qui fait la différence, mais plutôt la puissance brute du processeur (il y a une différence entre un 4400 et un 3200 !).

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   En fait j'ai un peu de mal avec gentoo sur mon PC 32 bits. Sur la machine 64 bit 4400+, ça turbine un max au niveau de la compile grace aux calculs en virgule flottante 
> 
> À mon avis, ce n'est pas la « quantité » de bits qui fait la différence, mais plutôt la puissance brute du processeur (il y a une différence entre un 4400 et un 3200 !).

 .

Non, sincerement, c'est pas le 1GH de + qui fait la différence, mais bien le calcul en virgule flottante.

PAr contre pour la rapidité d'execution des applis, j'vois pas trop la différence.

----------

## geekounet

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> j'ai fait un "emerge -e system" suite à la MAJ de GCC.

 

Ta Gentoo avait 2 ans d'age sans mise à jour, avec un vieux GCC 3 ?

Je rappelle que tous les GCC 4.x sont compatibles entre eux, et qu'il n'y a donc aucun besoin de tout recompiler après une MAJ hein  :Wink: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   j'ai fait un "emerge -e system" suite à la MAJ de GCC. 
> 
> Ta Gentoo avait 2 ans d'age sans mise à jour, avec un vieux GCC 3 ?
> 
> Je rappelle que tous les GCC 4.x sont compatibles entre eux, et qu'il n'y a donc aucun besoin de tout recompiler après une MAJ hein 

 

Oui j'admets que j'ai du foiré quelque part (mais j'ai pas attendu 1 an pour la derniere MAJ   :Wink:  ) : tous les 2 jours (en principe) je fais un

emerge -uavdN world, suivi d'un revdep-rebuild suivi enfin par d'un etc-update.

Mais ça fait un an, en effet, que je me trimballe avec un vieux GCC que je viens tout juste de mettre à jour manuellement.

Y'a-t-il un chemin plus performant pour mettre à jour son systeme ?

Pourquoi depuis un an, emerge ne m'a-t-il pas fait de MAJ de GCC.

C'est peut-etre l'occasion de repréciser rapidement, car je sais que ça n'est pas le but de ce thread, comment maintenir une gentoo proprement ...

Il y a plein de forums qui en parlent mais ça finit toujours par un truc du genre "ma méthode est mieux que la tienne".

La doc gentoo est tres bien faite et explique comment changer de profil, passer de 2006.0 à 2007.0, mais quand on maintient régulierement son systeme, doit-on suivre ces instructions ?

----------

## Pixys

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Oui j'admets que j'ai du foiré quelque part (mais j'ai pas attendu 1 an pour la derniere MAJ   ) : tous les 2 jours (en principe) je fais un
> 
> emerge -uavdN world, suivi d'un revdep-rebuild suivi enfin par d'un etc-update.

 

Et ben, bonjour le gachis de bande passante... entre mettre sa gentoo à jour 1 fois par an et tous les 2 jours, ya une marge quand même...

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y'a-t-il un chemin plus performant pour mettre à jour son systeme ?
> 
> Pourquoi depuis un an, emerge ne m'a-t-il pas fait de MAJ de GCC.
> ...

 

la doc est parfaitement bien faite... regarde du côté de la mise à jour de gcc ici. 

Pour maintenir à jour le systeme il faut faire attention lorsque gentoo te conseille de faire un "etc-update" mais je suppose que tu es assez grand pour chercher  ça sur le forum  :Wink: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   Oui j'admets que j'ai du foiré quelque part (mais j'ai pas attendu 1 an pour la derniere MAJ   ) : tous les 2 jours (en principe) je fais un
> 
> emerge -uavdN world, suivi d'un revdep-rebuild suivi enfin par d'un etc-update. 
> 
> Et ben, bonjour le gachis de bande passante... entre mettre sa gentoo à jour 1 fois par an et tous les 2 jours, ya une marge quand même...
> ...

 

Pas de probleme pour l'etc-update, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ça roule   :Wink: 

Par contre, c'est le changement de version majeur de GCC qui m'ennuie. Le lien que tu m'as donné, c'est bien la doc que je suis pour mettre à jour mon systeme. Ce qui m'embete, c'est qu'apres avoir compilé mes 118 fichiers systeme avec un "emerge -e system", je dois recompiler la totalité de mes paquets (+de 700) avec un emerge -eav world !!! Est-ce obligatoire si l'on veut garder un systeme propre ? C'est encore plus long que d'installer une nouvelle gentoo ! Sans compter qu'en moyenne, emerge foire  une petite dizaine de fois sur autant de paquets, c'est jamais bien grave, mais "ça casse" la compile et ça remet au lendemain, du coup on a pas un ordi à jour avant 2 semaines !

----------

## Untux

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Ce qui m'embete, c'est qu'apres avoir compilé mes 118 fichiers systeme avec un "emerge -e system", je dois recompiler la totalité de mes paquets (+de 700) avec un emerge -eav world !!! Est-ce obligatoire si l'on veut garder un systeme propre ?

 

ça ne répond peut-être pas précisément à ta question, mais j'avais trouvé ce post intéressant... on y apprend, entre autre, pourquoi il n'est pas nécessaire de recompiler son système 6 fois   :Confused:   (c'est en english)

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *Untux wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   Ce qui m'embete, c'est qu'apres avoir compilé mes 118 fichiers systeme avec un "emerge -e system", je dois recompiler la totalité de mes paquets (+de 700) avec un emerge -eav world !!! Est-ce obligatoire si l'on veut garder un systeme propre ? 
> 
> ça ne répond peut-être pas précisément à ta question, mais j'avais trouvé ce post intéressant... on y apprend, entre autre, pourquoi il n'est pas nécessaire de recompiler son système 6 fois    (c'est en english)

 

Merci Untux, ça m'a l'air bien intéressant en effet. Je l'étudierai quand j'aurai un peu de temps devant moi.

En attendant, peux-tu me donner l'idée général de cette article ?

----------

## Untux

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Merci Untux, ça m'a l'air bien intéressant en effet. Je l'étudierai quand j'aurai un peu de temps devant moi.
> 
> En attendant, peux-tu me donner l'idée général de cette article ?

 

Welcome :]

L'auteur a écrit un script qui permet de recompiler proprement le système, après un upgrade GCC, en un minimum de compilations (script linké sur le post en question, qui t'intéressera peut-être, d'ailleurs). Dans ce post, il en explique les principes et il démonte le "mythe" selon lequel il faudrait recompiler tout son système au minimum trois fois... il répond à quelques unes des questions que tu te poses : quoi/pourquoi/comment faut-il recompiler son système après un upgrade GCC ou glibc.

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *Untux wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   Merci Untux, ça m'a l'air bien intéressant en effet. Je l'étudierai quand j'aurai un peu de temps devant moi.
> 
> En attendant, peux-tu me donner l'idée général de cette article ? 
> 
> Welcome :]
> ...

 

c'est bien aimable à toi, jolie synthese : MERCI.

Je sens que je vais faire un effort de traduction, j'ai l'impression que ça me prendra moins de temps que de compiler 720 paquets   :Razz: 

A l'heure qu'il est, je suis à 125 sur 720 paquets   :Confused:  (apres 5 heures de compilation, ça va encore, tant que ça foire pas ...)

Comme j'ai l'habitude de dire, pour que le petit pingouin soit rapide, c'est vraiment long !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Untux

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Je sens que je vais faire un effort de traduction, j'ai l'impression que ça me prendra moins de temps que de compiler 720 paquets 

 

Mais je t'en prie :] Ceci dit, si t'as la flemme de traduire : Le lien que t'a filé Pixys (guide mise à jour GCC Gentoo) est en français et répond déjà au « quoi/comment ». Il y est clairement expliqué que Gentoo ne bascule pas automatiquement lors de mises à jour majeures. Tu l'avais pas lu hein ? Fripon !  :Wink: 

Allez, bon courage pour ces dernières 24heures de compil.

----------

